# chip in fork brake hole, am I gonna die?



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

This happened last night when bolting the front brake (might have scraped it with the wrench). Any reason I should be concerned? 

I see white paint under the chip, looks like the black layer was put on after the fork was painted?

(The yellow discoloration around the hole is the clear coat I had on) 

Thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I have bad news: Yes, you will die 



Hopefully of old age though! 

Not sure about the chip.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I personally don't see that as causing a catastrophic failure IMO. Just keep an eye on it and periodically check for cracks that might extend from it. If that was my bike, I would ride it.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm tipping that you'll be fine mate - carbon is fairly strong and furthermore, it doesn't appear to be a very large chip - mostly paint and undercoat, I'd imagine.

cheers


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Its a tool, not a jewel. Its fine. Carbon is some strong sheit.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

It looks like nothing more than a paint chip. If you are really worried, just for peace of mind, have a bike shop that you trust (one that isn't trying to just sell you another bike) check it out.


----------

